# "Mess With the Best" Launch Sequence Initiated



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stand by for the destruction!

9405 5036 9930 0110 9052 56

#2 please fire when ready!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Launching in a few minutes! :target:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This can't be good for whoever the target is.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> This can't be good for whoever the target is.


Oh it WILL get worse before it gets better!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> This can't be good for whoever the target is.


Jim...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Jim...


Watch out Jim. They sound pretty serious and I have a feeling they're looking for the kill shot.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Launched!! 

DC: 0310 0480 0002 3837 7420

Watch out JIM!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Launching this afternoon !!!!! ZK !!!!!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

opcorn: Kick his ass seabass. LOL, good luck Z K. I guess armageddon has really started.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

these guys are insane... Duck!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim, they are coming for you! lol, nice work kipp and the Zilla crew.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Zilla continues with their MAYhem destruction... 

glad I'm not you Jim, 3 last week was enough for me LOL LOL


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Uh oh I pushed the big red button


DC # 0309 3220 0001 2224 8473


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> Uh oh I pushed the big red button
> 
> DC # 0309 3220 0001 2224 8473


What's this? A NEW Zilla Killa?!?!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> What's this? A NEW Zilla Killa?!?!


:smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> :smoke:


 That is right folks...welcome to Dr. Dirty! We are growing at an amazing rate and will not rest, we must retain our position at the TOP of the Puff food chain! ound:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Target Acquired:* Mailbox in the open

*Adjust Fire Location:* 0309 3220 0001 2224 8695

*Ordnance: * Tactical Nuke

*Shot Over!!*

*Shot Out!!*

*Rounds Complete*

And the devastation continues!!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WTG Brothers!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Launching later this afternoon....mine doesn't have to travel as far....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this better not be a dud!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

enroute: 0310 2010 0001 3437 9862


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

What's all this madness for? Can't we live in peace?!?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You guys are seriously out of control....but stay tuned for more action from BOMB CENTRAL...all of you bastids need to head on down to the Army/Navy Store today for what's coming. Details later today with numerous DC #'s.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> What's all this madness for? Can't we live in peace?!?


PEACE is NOT an option..... :fencing: ound:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, this is insane. Someone is getting hit hard. 

WTG guys, Can't wait to see the distruction.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Launching today after work


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure am glad I didn't piss you guy's off being such nasty master bombers and all it's kinda scary!!

Dave


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> PEACE is NOT an option.....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Sure am glad I didn't piss you guy's off being such nasty master bombers and all it's kinda scary!!
> 
> Dave


Don't you come in here with your sarcasm David! LMAO


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Don't you come in here with your sarcasm David! LMAO


No serious bro I have nightmares


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

smelvis said:


> No serious bro I have nightmares


The VA gave me pills for this you want me to send you some?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dr.dirty said:


> The VA gave me pills for this you want me to send you some?


Yes Please LOTS


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> The VA gave me pills for this you want me to send you some?


Hey Scott if your sharring your ZK's bothers get first dibs......:bounce:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> Hey Scott if your sharring your ZK's bothers get first dibs......:bounce:


I'm In Too!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm In Too!!!


I will have to consult with the ZK legal advisor before sending any "nightmare pills" through the mail...(thank god you guys have me!) ound:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> The VA gave me pills for this you want me to send you some?


What's your Dr's name again???? :bounce:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> What's your Dr's name again???? :bounce:


I thought it was you Hannibal??:faint:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oops I did it again! hehe

03110240000222764482


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Oops I did it again! hehe
> 
> 03110240000222764482


No so much retired as just in reserve......

BOMBS AWAY :target:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

0310 2010 0001 2015 7269
The number speaks for itself.....


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Now look ZK got a wild hair some where and they start launching. No where is safe opcorn:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Launched !!!!!!! :hungry:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

It's off


----------

